# Puppy Before and After.....



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Whenever we pick out a puppy I always wonder what it would look like as an adult. I have a good friend who is currrently looking and brought this very point to my attention but there are really no sites that give this perspective to the process. I thought it might be fun and informative to prospective puppy Golden owners to see what could blossom from little Golden babies by posting 1 puppy & 1 adult pic of your Goldens. I added these pics but they are GARGANTUAN...I have to figure out how to resize them so they present favorably. I'll post new puppy pics soon.


Anyhow this is our Ginger as a [email protected] 8 weeks. I've always thought Goldens have the most engaging eyes. When she was a puppy, I thought she'd be huge just by looking at her body/paws; she grew to about 72-75 pounds, though was a little shorter in stature than our other Goldens.









Here she is a little older at about 15 weeks, still in her goofy and awkward stage. She's a bit of a comedian.









I had taken this picture with a friend who had stopped by whom she hadn't officially met yet and she put up a little "who are you?" attitude. Oddly, a lot of people are scared by this look. Our power company meter reader won't get out of her truck to read the meter, she calls me, I give her the numbers.....it works. I think Ginger actually enjoys giving the meter gal a buzz!!









Here she is romping at Ricketts Glen Park in Pa. She had been wet & dried 5 or 6 times by the time we took this shot. She's 5 years old here. How's that for a smile? The meter Lady doesn't see this face often, I do....again...it works!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Both of my boys grew up to look just like they did as a puppy, in my opinion. We didn't get either of them really young. Jasper was 4 1/2 months old and Danny was 5 months old.

Jasper as a puppy:









Now:









Danny as a puppy:









Danny now:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Pez said:


> ... Whenever we pick out a puppy I always wonder what it would look like as an adult...


How many do you have ?
Your Ginger is one beautiful girl


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks,*

how old are your dogs? They are a great looking pair!

We have two, one is a puppy. No after pics of her to post but I'll throw up some anyhow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are some then and now pictures of Oakly and Caue.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the before and after shots, I just posted some of Ranger under the Pictures forum. I think he still has the same look, especially around the eyes, he is not a year old yet, so I imagine he will still be changing. I used to think he was going to be very big too, based on his paws, but now I think he will be about average. I don't know how much more they grow after 8 months old? Your dog Ginger was the cutest puppy, and she grew up to be so beautiful. She looks like she has a very gentle disposition. All the puppies on here are adorable!


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Oakly & Caue are great looking kids! You know its amazing just how similar alot of pups are then a switch goes on and they take on totally different looks. Sure there are distinguishing traits but I think this just goes to show how difficult it is to judge from just puppy looks alone. Our puppy _*picked us out*_ after extended weekly visits to the litter and frankly we couldn't have made a better choice.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango 8 weeks and 14 months


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

*Alex and Roxy*

are awesome. Having them near water is such a benefit to them. There is perhaps no better moment than watching a dog jump off a dock into water! It truly is a dog's life!


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Ljilly28...with all the talk about /golden doodles...now what about if there were a Golden puppy like Finn that never changed? I love the too-short puppy stage but as adults, they are just unbearably adorable. I guess if I could have 1 wish it would be that they lived 50 years! Nice shots...Great dogs!!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I Love all the pictures!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like a lot of puppies get to be a darker color with age...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Pez said:


> how old are your dogs? They are a great looking pair!
> 
> We have two, one is a puppy. No after pics of her to post but I'll throw up some anyhow.


 
Don't know rescue Mr T's age ... at least 11 yrs old ... and no puppy pics 

But here's little giant Miss T


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I might have posted this before, but I love the comparison.

Cisco went from this:









to this:


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> It looks like a lot of puppies get to be a darker color with age...



My current puppy is actually getting lighter. Great shots!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to dig up some picture of Gibby from teeny puphood. (I have pics from Day 1.) My DH and I do agree, though, that Gibby (10.5 months now) still looks just like he did at 8 weeks. Just bigger.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here is a Tilly timeline! 

First day home...12 weeks









13 weeks









14 weeks 









16 weeks









17 weeks









10 months









2 years









5 years old!!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Tilly has such charming eyes.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I swear, she's been gorgeous from day one! What an incredible girl! Congrats & thanks for sharing the pix. I'm off to find a few of my Marvelous Max to share!
-Trids



Emma&Tilly said:


> Here is a Tilly timeline!
> 
> First day home...12 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

LOVE seeing these!!!!! I look at Buoy and try to imagine what he'll look like all grown up!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are two of Brady. In the first he was 8 weeks, and in the second about 13 months. The second one isn't the greatest photo but the poses are similar.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll join in the fun.

Kai 7 weeks









Kai 6 months


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is Kayla the day I brought her home at 9 weeks









And here she is on her 1st birthday


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I love these kinds of threads!!

Here is Maximus at 10 weeks then again last week at 2.5 years old. =)


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

And now Leonidas!!

Her he is at 9 weeks the day I brought him home, and then again just a few days ago a bit over 6 months old. =) He looks EXACTLY the same, just bigger. =)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

9 weeks
















13 years


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah over year 1


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

*And here's our little one!*

This is our latest addition, Brinkley the day we brought her [email protected] 7 weeks. FABULOUS PUPPY BREATH!!!











And here she is shortly after at 12 weeks. She's got a better temperament than the rest and is a thinker. Nothing startles her, if she hears something loud or foreign, she stops, sits and looks in the direction of the noise. She is a lot more work than the others though, waking up through the night etc.,but I wouldn't change a hair on her! It's amazing to experience them coming into their own little personalities; sort of like opening a present everyday!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think this was at 9 or 10 weeks. (I keep switching the puppy picture...it's hard to pick just one!)









8 months









15 months









21 months


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a fabulous post. Love all the photos!!! 

Here are 4 photos compairing Amber (I tried to find similar positions):

Amber 13 weeks: 








[/IMG]


Amber 3 years 2 months:








[/IMG]


Amber 13 weeks:








[/IMG]


Amber 3 years 1 month:








[/IMG]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn and Matt Then:







Finn and Matt now, almost 7 years later. . .


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

About 3 months old











Six months old


----------

